# 152 acres in dodge/ 100 acres in Jacksonville



## mossyhorn (Jun 30, 2006)

the lady wants $5 / acre she is in north georgia. sounds good to me. i just have too much this year to take on these tracts. i have the number if anybody is interested. mossy


----------



## jax_rivers (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Mossyhorn, Im interested, send info to jax_rivers@yahoo.com


----------



## gotta biggn (Aug 11, 2006)

Please pm me the number. I am interested.


----------



## M.T. (Aug 11, 2006)

Also interested if still available


----------



## base3448 (Aug 20, 2006)

Any one needs some members let me know, I am in.


----------



## base3448 (Aug 20, 2006)

Send me the number if no one else is in


----------



## horsecreek (Aug 23, 2006)

dont think any1 got a reply...


----------

